# Seiko Prospex



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Can anyone give a bit of background on the Prospex range?

i.e. is it supposed to be Seikos range of pro-divers?

Apart from the Sammy & Sumo what else is in the range etc?

Thanks!

Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's one:










Here's a few more:

Diver's

SBDB001-600M GMT Spring Drive

SBDX001-MarineMaster

SBDC001,003,005-200M Steel Diver

SBDC007,009-200M Titanium Diver

SBBN007- 300M

SBCB007-all Ti 200M

SBCB011-Ti with rubber strap 200M

SBCM023-SS case and band 200M

SBCZ005 Kinetic

Landmaster

SBDW005 Kinetic

SBDX007 Ti Automatic

Flightmaster

SBDS001 Automatic Chronograph

There might be a few more, no doubt someone will add them. So they are not just diver's watches; I guess you could call them professional watches.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

while we are on it, why do they call the sumo an air diver? how do you dive in air exactly?


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

seikology said:


> while we are on it, why do they call the sumo an air diver? how do you dive in air exactly?


diving using air rather than a tri mix of gases which means you can go deeper


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

potz said:


> Actually you can go deeper using nitrox or tri-mix than just using compressed air.


Not using nitrox you can't. Nitrox is enriched air i.e. air with a higher percentage of oxygen than normal, and oxygen toxicity is a killer. With nitrox your maximum depth decreases as the % oxygen incresaes, but it does allow longer at max depth before you enter deco (because the % nitrogen is less).


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

pimpdriver said:


> seikology said:
> 
> 
> > while we are on it, why do they call the sumo an air diver? how do you dive in air exactly?
> ...


ah. ok. thank you.


----------

